# Wind Time



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi All

Newbie here needing some information. I have recently acquired a Rolex dress watch and happy with its authenticity. The movement is 1600 calibre 19rubies.

Having wound it several times I believe t the max the .time it has lasted is 10 hours or less. Is this normal for this movement or does it need a new spring/or?

Your experience and comments appreciated

My regards


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

It sounds to me like it needs a service.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Graham Osborne said:


> It sounds to me like it needs a service.


 Definitely.


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Definitely.





WRENCH said:


> Definitely.


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

Many thanks for your quick responses and advice.

I take it a service by Rolex would be best or do you think otherwise?

Many thanks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Are you positive it's a 1600 ? I'm splitting hairs, but from memory the 1600 is a 17 jewel movement, the 1601 and 1602 are 19 jewel.

I'm assuming it's vintage ? If so, for servicing I would seek out a well respected independent. Although I have never used his services, many I know have, and highly regard, "WebWatchmaker" who you will find easily with a Google search.


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Definitely.





WRENCH said:


> Definitely.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I agree! Unless money is no object, I think you are way better off financially to take it to an independent watchmaker, but check around to be sure they have a suitable reputation, you don't want to take it to a cowboy!

Cheers.


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

matthenat said:


> Having wound it several times


 Double checking here but when you say several times, what exactly do you mean?

You wound the crown several times? 2, 5, 10? If so that would explain the short power reserve.

If you have wound it 35-40 turns and still experiencing 10 hours then definitely get it to a watchmaker


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Are you positive it's a 1600 ? I'm splitting hairs, but from memory the 1600 is a 17 jewel movement, the 1601 and 1602 are 19 jewel.
> 
> I'm assuming it's vintage ? If so, for servicing I would seek out a well respected independent. Although I have never used his services, many I know have, and highly regard, "WebWatchmaker" who you will find easily with a Google search.


 May I thank you for the information re repair. I contacted the gentleman whose web site you gave me and sent the watch to him. He has given it a full service and restoration for a reasonable price making the 1976 gold watch like new. It looks wonderful keeps perfect time and now has a long wind time. I would more than recommend him.

My thanks one again and regards


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

matthenat said:


> May I thank you for the information re repair. I contacted the gentleman whose web site you gave me and sent the watch to him. He has given it a full service and restoration for a reasonable price making the 1976 gold watch like new. It looks wonderful keeps perfect time and now has a long wind time. I would more than recommend him.
> 
> My thanks one again and regards


 Thanks, that's good to know, plus that was a pretty quick turnaround time. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Just be aware that restoration of a vintage watch can seriously (negatively) impact it's value depending on what has been done.


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

hughlle said:


> Just be aware that restoration of a vintage watch can seriously (negatively) impact it's value depending on what has been done.


 Maybe my word of restoration was over said The watch was serviced the gold case needed graining and polishing the glass polishing and resealing.

I'm very happy with it which is important.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

matthenat said:


> Maybe my word of restoration was over said The watch was serviced the gold case needed graining and polishing the glass polishing and resealing.
> 
> I'm very happy with it which is important.


 If you're happy that's what counts. I'm just afflicted by the need to maintain or increase value in my watches. I know for vintage Rolex, while you'll most likely find a buyer, Rolex collectors seem to frown on polishing. Why I've left my beat up sea dweller as it is, just in case.

As I say though, it's more just the collectors with this mindset, and if you like it, then who gives a golly gosh about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

hughlle said:


> If you're happy that's what counts. I'm just afflicted by the need to maintain or increase value in my watches. I know for vintage Rolex, while you'll most likely find a buyer, Rolex collectors seem to frown on polishing. Why I've left my beat up sea dweller as it is, just in case.
> 
> As I say though, it's more just the collectors with this mindset, and if you like it, then who gives a golly gosh about what anyone else thinks.


 My thoughts exactly


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> If you're happy that's what counts. I'm just afflicted by the need to maintain or increase value in my watches. I know for vintage Rolex, while you'll most likely find a buyer, Rolex collectors seem to frown on polishing. Why I've left my beat up sea dweller as it is, just in case.
> 
> As I say though, it's more just the collectors with this mindset, and if you like it, then who gives a golly gosh about what anyone else thinks.


 Strange how things differ between collectors. This Brough sold for a record £330,000.










Just about everything will have to be remanufactured, some of the others from the same collection, frames were so badly corroded they could be broken by hand, so effectively the purchaser was buying an engine and frame number. When finished the bike pictured will look like this.










To get it to this state very little will be original, apart from the "numbers", and then the bike becomes an investment, and most probably owned by someone who will never ride it. Safer bet than the stock market you see. So the end result is what "we" watch collectos would refer to as a "franken".


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Strange how things differ between collectors. This Brough sold for a record £330,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Interesting drive train and twin rear wheels... solid rear axle?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Interesting drive train and twin rear wheels... solid rear axle?


 and modified Austin Seven engine. It was designed for sidecar use but one was ridden in the Lands End trial solo. Ten were built, nine survive. They went on sale in 1932 costing around £1000. Here's a v twin Brough from the same sale.










These things make silly money. My mate has one like this,










Bought for a price 30 years ago that everyone considered mad. Now it's worth x 20.


----------



## matthenat (Jan 23, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> Interesting drive train and twin rear wheels... solid rear axle?


 I thought I recognised the Austin seven engine I've always been an enthusiast and for years have owned a 1934 RN saloon of which I have loads of history and the brown log book The car is in very original condition Unlike its owner and now both 83 years old !!!


----------

